# Two H.W Glendinning Halifax Nova Scotia torpedo bottles - Help Please!



## BeachComber (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello all! I recently found these two bottles while diving. They are from the same soda maker but are both different examples. Both bottles are torpedo / Hamilton bottles. The first bottle is embossed in a slug plate (oval ring) with the following: "H.W Glendinning / Halifax / Nova Scotia". The second bottle seem to be a bit older and i embossed with "H.W Glendinning / Genuine Lemonade / Halifax / Nova Scotia". I have researched the net and can't find any company history or any info on these bottles. If anyone could share information on these bottles such as company info, dates of bottles, rarity, etc, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks![attachment=a.jpg] [attachment=b.jpg] [attachment=c.jpg]


----------



## BeachComber (Nov 18, 2014)

Two more pics[attachment=d.jpg] [attachment=e.jpg]


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 19, 2014)

VERY nice finds.  I've been told that Glendinning was one of the first soda manufacturers in Halifax.  I believe you will find that these date to the 1860's and are of significant value.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 19, 2014)

Those two are very nice and rare. There is a guy here on the forum from Halifax that is a collector and diver that can provide you with more information. Great finds Way To Go!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh man, that "Genuine Lemonade" example is extraordinary! Can't get much more crude and awesome looking than that, great finds!


----------



## luckiest (Nov 20, 2014)

Those are great bottles.  Good for you.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 20, 2014)

Incredible.


----------



## BeachComber (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone!Wow! Thanks for the information.


----------



## diverinns (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi, Nice bottle, Where did you get them ? I have a little bit of info on the Glendinnings bottle. Henry William Glendinning was the first to bottle soda water in Nova Scotia. He started to manufacture soda water in Dartmouth N.S. as early as 1836. In 1864 a son William J. joined the firm and was shortly followed by another son John R. in 1872. W & J. Glendinning operated as a soda water manufacturing and ice business until 1884. William died in 1884 and John renamed the company John R. Glendenning & Co. This soda water business continue until 1890. This bottles are quite rare and commend good value. I myself found one in Halifax harbour (diving) a few years back From 1836 to 1863  H.W. Gendinning & CoFrom 1864 to 1872  H.W. Glendinning & SonFrom 1873 to 1884  W & J. GlendinningFrom 1885 to 1890  John R. Glendinnings Gilles


----------



## George (May 13, 2015)

wow those are awesome bottles! any chance you'd sell??


----------



## MuddyMO (Jun 3, 2015)

Those are top notch! Great finds


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 11, 2015)

Great examples;   I am really getting into soda bottle study - and some collecting for unique applications of glass.   RED M.


----------



## BeachComber (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 3, 2015)

I just re-reqd this thread - and I have five more old sodas going back to FLA soon for more informtion on these bottles.  Relly soda bottles of several application.s.  Great hobby.  RED M.


----------



## EAST COAST COLLECTOR (Sep 5, 2016)

Are these for sale by chance or trade


----------



## scottbrewer (Oct 15, 2018)

Anyone find a Halifax Nova Scotia Torpedo Bottle text me 902-460-8706  I'll buy it.


----------

